

This is What Wall Street's Terrifying Robot Invasion Looks Like - ca98am79
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/8/7/this-is-what-wall-street-s-terrifying-robot-invasion-looks-like

======
davewicket
PLEASE stop posting this.

